# Re-post of Exterior Barn paint



## seversonspainting

Ok, I am going to try this again. I don't want any one tearing my pics apart, your I will have this post removed like I did with the last one. Also I don't want any name calling.:no:

I am painting a Barn with 6 dormers, 2 cupolas, and 2 barn doors (not pictured)

I am scrapping, power washing, 1 coat of primer and 1 coat of Berh deep base exterior paint.

Since the last post I had removed, I have finished one dormer and started priming the other dormer.

Customer is happy so far and complimenting on the work.

Once I am finished with one side I will post the completed pics.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

Looks pretty good, is it krylon?































Just kidding.


----------



## vermontpainter

Mr Severson

Nice! I love everything about it...your process is perfect, your product selection impeccable and the finished result undeniable. I look forward to seeing more!:thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Looks pretty good, is it krylon?



HAHA, you had to go there didn't you.:thumbsup:

Thanks ver. I will post some of cupolas.


----------



## seversonspainting

I also should say this is all brush work. No roller. I am also using my nice new purdy brush.


----------



## NEPS.US

:stupid: Thanks for the new sig.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Ok, I am going to try this again. I don't want any one tearing my pics apart, your I will have this post removed like I did with the last one. Also I don't want any name calling.:no:


What is this a frickin hostage negotiation? What do you want next, a jet and 5 million bucks? Come on sev, lighten up...


----------



## seversonspainting

I am sorry but I just didn't like it the first time and got very offended by it.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> I am sorry but I just didn't like it the first time and got very offended by it.


I guess it would make sense to haul it out again.


----------



## NEPS.US

Take your ball and go home ...........again.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> I guess it would make sense to haul it out again.


My smilies aren't working tonight....This is some funny stuff V....lol


----------



## [email protected]

Good job Sev! I love the look of that finished dormer. Beautiful! .... just wished I didn't know it was Behr.... ughh.... :no:


----------



## seversonspainting

[email protected] said:


> Good job Sev! I love the look of that finished dormer. Beautiful! .... just wished I didn't know it was Behr.... ughh.... :no:


 
I take you hate behr paint. I normally don't use behr. I usually use SW paint.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Sev, why are you using Behr and Behr deep base for a white color? and since its Behr it needs at least 2 coats of top. But looks like you got those roof jacks figured out to paint the peaks, thats a start. But seriously Sev, no one is going to stop ripping on you if you are not in whites. they are cheap, SW will probably give you a shirt. Wait sorry, you shop at HD.


----------



## seversonspainting

really whats purpose of whites. Blue jeans work just as well. Don't worry I have thought about getting a pair.

2 top coats, na, one is good enough, looks good, plus I am priming so this why only need one.

I also have a charge account at SW.


----------



## tsunamicontract

seversonspainting said:


> really whats purpose of whites. Blue jeans work just as well.


its not about how well they cover your a$$. Whites are the uniform of a painter. You wouldn't don't see the people checking you out at Home Depot wearing police uniforms do you? They have to wear certain cloths with their HD apron.


----------



## seversonspainting

OK, I am going out now to buy whites


----------



## tsunamicontract

on second thought though, maybe dont, it might give the impression that you are a real painter.


----------



## [email protected]

Sev,

yeah... Behr isn't really any good. And another thing, even though you put on a coat of primer, you still need two coats of paint and that is for most paint products, not just behr. Read the label on the can for the specs you need in order to validate the warranty of the paint most require two coats.

As for painters whites... that is just another tale of a story. I hate whites and Behr paint but yet I am a professional painter like the rest around here. Don't let Tsunami pull your leg so hard... :thumbsup: Painters whites are for hard core old schoolers (generally)... As long as you enjoy what you wear and you can make money at the same time, who really cares! 

Have you ever seen a pic on this site that I posted with me wearing whites? Nope. You will never see it either. I enjoy my bluejean shorts and a nice Old Navy Polo or the green Nike polo that SW sells.

You do business the way you want to and we will do business the way we want to. You'll serve the people we won't or can't and we'll serve the people you won't or can't.  Enjoy your job, learn from others and by your own mistakes, keep your head up, work the field when the harvest is ripe and do the best you can in every situation. :thumbsup:

Your a champ Sev, and that comes from all the BS you have had to put up with on this site (lack of professionalism by it's members). Sad, I know, but thanks for sticking it out. BTW. I like your work on that barn. Good job! I'm looking forward to more pics :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> on second thought though, maybe dont, it might give the impression that you are a real painter.


He is a real painter. Just because he starts his business differently than anyone else doesn't make him less a painter than the rest. Quit bust-n his chops for pete sake.... Give him some room to grow and experience his techniques and skills. Help him out instead of put him down. Helping him out doesn't mean you need to kick him in the nards so hard that he can't get up.... Help the kid out! :thumbsup: He's here because he wants help in a trade he doesn't know much about.... that's obvious. So, lets help him.


----------



## timhag

[email protected] said:


> He is a real painter. Just because he starts his business differently than anyone else doesn't make him less a painter than the rest. Quit bust-n his chops for pete sake.... Give him some room to grow and experience his techniques and skills. Help him out instead of put him down. Helping him out doesn't mean you need to kick him in the nards so hard that he can't get up.... Help the kid out! :thumbsup: He's here because he wants help in a trade he doesn't know much about.... that's obvious. So, lets help him.


Okay Buddy, We're on it. :thumbsup: :no:


----------



## tsunamicontract

[email protected] said:


> Sev,
> 
> yeah... Behr isn't really any good. And another thing, even though you put on a coat of primer, you still need two coats of paint and that is for most paint products, not just behr. Read the label on the can for the specs you need in order to validate the warranty of the paint most require two coats.
> 
> As for painters whites... that is just another tale of a story. I hate whites and Behr paint but yet I am a professional painter like the rest around here. Don't let Tsunami pull your leg so hard... :thumbsup: Painters whites are for hard core old schoolers (generally)...


2 coats especially because its behr. Whites are the painters uniforms. Enough said. 



[email protected] said:


> He is a real painter. Just because he starts his business differently than anyone else doesn't make him less a painter than the rest. Quit bust-n his chops for pete sake.... Give him some room to grow and experience his techniques and skills. Help him out instead of put him down. Helping him out doesn't mean you need to kick him in the nards so hard that he can't get up.... Help the kid out! :thumbsup: He's here because he wants help in a trade he doesn't know much about.... that's obvious. So, lets help him.


Its not how he starts his business, its that he doesn't really know anything about painting and is out undercutting real painters. THough in the long run he is probably making more work for them . . . But Jason, I have given Sev more useful advice than most on this site. But he really might consider working for an established, reputable painting contractor first.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> .... I have given Sev more useful advice than most on this site. ....


That may be true, it still doesn't justify bust-n his chops.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> Whites are the painters uniforms. Enough said.


That's only a matter of opinion. Not fact. Just because everyone jumps off the bridge doesn't make it right.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> ...is out undercutting real painters.


Sev,

Is that true? Tsunami says your out there undercutting painters... help us here to understand this assumption of Tsunami's... or is he right?

Sev, after all your posts that I read, I never came up with the thought that your undercutting "real" painters. Huh.. who'da thunk... 

What's the "real" story?


----------



## tsunamicontract

Jason, that is why I asked him what he was charging. Why would the other painter be just doing the windows otherwise? Not the whole thing?


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> Jason, that is why I asked him what he was charging. Why would the other painter be just doing the windows otherwise? Not the whole thing?


What's that got to do with undercutting? Two folks on the job will get the job done sooner. If i recall, Sev mentioned a deadline. If one guy does only windows and the other only dormers then that is good production practice. What is the issue here? So what if they are different contractors.. that's the HO's business ey?


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks Jason. 

No I am not undercutting any painter, so my rates are cheaper, I have to be cheaper to get my name around. So I am not charging $80 to $100 an hour. Oh my god, call me a hack, because I am only charging $25 and hour. Its business, and for a new guy trying to get off his feet, I think it works fine.

Has for having two paint contractors on one job, whats wrong with that. If there is a deadline, that job has to be done. The HO as a wedding in the barn on Sept. 1st, so I think there is nothing wrong with having two paint contractors working, plus this is a good thing for me, as I might get more work from the other paint contractor, so it all works out.


----------



## vermontpainter

Sev

You are running a "special" on your website: "Get any two rooms painted for $200, regardless of size."

Thats good pricing.


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks vermont, considering all paint and supplies come out of that.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Thanks vermont, considering all paint and supplies come out of that.


Its even better pricing if it includes all paints and supplies. Very interesting marketing strategy. You dont ever feel like thats cheap or undercutting professionals do you?


----------



## seversonspainting

the special I have yes, that's cheap, but normally I charge $300 for a room.


----------



## ProWallGuy

[email protected] said:


> He is a real painter. Just because he starts his business differently than anyone else doesn't make him less a painter than the rest. Quit bust-n his chops for pete sake.... Give him some room to grow and experience his techniques and skills. * Help him out instead of put him down.* Helping him out doesn't mean you need to kick him in the nards so hard that he can't get up.... Help the kid out! :thumbsup: *He's here because he wants help in a trade he doesn't know much about.... that's obvious. So, lets help him.*


I couldn't agree more. Those of you who feel he is undercutting "real painters", I got news for you. There are a million more just like him out there, and we have no way of telling them that they are doing it all wrong. Everyone out there started off differently. I'm sure some were better off than others in the beginning, but we all had to be newbies like it or not. At least he is here to learn. Most are too ignorant to even sign onto the internet, or know to seek out help and knowledge. He gets points from me for sticking around and trying to better himself and his job. If he doesn't learn, then he will fail and move on to something else. Maybe I'm just getting old and soft, or maybe I'm trying to redeem myself from all the bad stuff I did when I was younger, but I'd much rather be remembered as the guy who tried to help out the new guys than the guy who berated them into the ground until they wrapped their HVLP hose around their neck and jumped from the barn roof. 

For those of us who have been in this trades for a couple decades, we are in the unique position of being able to help young guys out from making all the same mistakes we did. I sure wish there were forums like this out there when I started out. God knows I botched many decisions along the way. I'm not saying we have to take major time out of our lives to be a mentor, but it sure can't hurt to type out a couple encouraging words and steering someone in the right direction. At least he's an American for Christs sake.

_*jumps off my soapbox, carry on*_


----------



## tsunamicontract

ProWallGuy said:


> I couldn't agree more. Those of you who feel he is undercutting "real painters", I got news for you. There are a million more just like him out there,
> This is very true PWG. There is an endless supply of them
> At least he is here to learn.
> I, for one, honestly feel like he is not trying to learn. He takes everything we say as an attack or a joke and he should be reading every thread on here trying to gather as much info as possible instead of posting every two seconds.[/I]


Very touching post though, PWG, maybe it will inspire some goodwill on PT :whistling2:


----------



## Dave Mac

ProWallGuy said:


> I couldn't agree more. Those of you who feel he is undercutting "real painters", I got news for you. There are a million more just like him out there, and we have no way of telling them that they are doing it all wrong. Everyone out there started off differently. I'm sure some were better off than others in the beginning, but we all had to be newbies like it or not. At least he is here to learn. Most are too ignorant to even sign onto the internet, or know to seek out help and knowledge. He gets points from me for sticking around and trying to better himself and his job. If he doesn't learn, then he will fail and move on to something else. Maybe I'm just getting old and soft, or maybe I'm trying to redeem myself from all the bad stuff I did when I was younger, but I'd much rather be remembered as the guy who tried to help out the new guys than the guy who berated them into the ground until they wrapped their HVLP hose around their neck and jumped from the barn roof.
> 
> For those of us who have been in this trades for a couple decades, we are in the unique position of being able to help young guys out from making all the same mistakes we did. I sure wish there were forums like this out there when I started out. God knows I botched many decisions along the way. I'm not saying we have to take major time out of our lives to be a mentor, but it sure can't hurt to type out a couple encouraging words and steering someone in the right direction. At least he's an American for Christs sake.
> 
> _*jumps off my soapbox, carry on*_


:thumbsup::notworthy::thumbup:
Im glad someone finally said it, I cant beleive how childish some of you act around here, that are regulars, very funny but at the cost of another human being who came looking for help, :no:, crying shame, are you the same guys that used to take lunch money from the little kids at school, give me a brake, we are here to help, if you dont like something dont post. If you dont want to help dont post.

Sev good for you sticking around, thier is good stuff here to learn.


----------



## NEPS.US

Maybe the site should have a "Newbie" section or a "how to paint" section or a "DIY'er Painter wanna be" . 

This guy was given advice on product. He said Behr was fine and one coat looks good. I dont think one "real" professional contractor here would agree with that statement. 

Sev has opened up the most ridiculous threads I've ever seen and been given all the help in the world and still has no clue. Two rooms for $200.00. I have more respect for an immigrant charging correct rates than a guy like this that doesnt know how to paint or run a business. You post a bunch of crap then you should be prepared for what follows. He doesnt want to learn anything. He posted that barn to try to impress us. Sorry, but thats not going to happen.

You want to feel good aboput helping someone go donate your time at a homeless shelter or a childrens hospital.


----------



## JNLP

I don't like to bash people on here (except for Tim). But I really do not feal bad for Sev here. He is that guy that lets the homeowners think he's the same apple as the rest, but cost ALOT less. Then turns around to give them half the job others would've with 1/4 the quality. We deal with them every day in person & have no respect for them or care to help them in any way. Why should it be any different online? If they need education on EVERYTHING, then they need to goto school & work as an apprentice rather than depend so greatly on the internet for their knowledge. I mean this is basic crap most of us knew before even thinking about becoming a painting EMPLOYEE at 16 years old. Yeah lets shed a tear for Sev now.


----------



## timhag

I have learned so much from the people on here and put all those tools to use. I am a much better businessman and painter due to this site. When people like sev come around, it is very difficult to share because they just don't get it. Sorry for those who don't like my thoughts but, they are what they are.
Would be much different if these types of people would take what they learn and run with it. They only post trash and take away from the REAL fun......Learning.


----------



## NEPS.US

I have no problem trying to help other members. In fact I have talked to several members over email and on the phone offering up as much advice as I could offer. When a joker like this comes along it's a shooting gallery.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> I have no problem trying to help other members. In fact I have talked to several members over email and on the phone offering up as much advice as I could offer. When a joker like this comes along it's a shooting gallery.


Neps and V have helped me on several occasions via email and phone. If it wasn't for them, I would be in alot of trouble.:yes: NEPS and V are true professionals and friends just as many others here.:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

That is the true beauty of the networking opportunity here. I can say the same, I have had phone conversations with several members here that were mutually beneficial and enjoyable. Things do get a little chaotic here, but I definitely appreciate the group of friends/colleagues I have made here. There is alot of meaningful stuff that happens as a result of this place that doesnt turn up in the threads. 

I hope we can get past some of the divisive issues that have come up lately. Too much name calling going on.


----------



## JNLP

timhag said:


> Neps and V have helped me on several occasions via email and phone. If it wasn't for them, I would be in alot of trouble.:yes: NEPS and V are true professionals and friends just as many others here.:thumbsup:


Tim... Nobody can help you. Stating somebody helped you is an insult to that person & an insult to our members here for thinking they believe you.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

I thinks sev means well. I mean if nothing else he takes all of the jokes in stride. He is green as a new branch in spring, and he will learn by us giving him honest advice about his pictures and posts. If we were to always blow sunshine up his a$s then he wouldn't learn and grow. so I'm on board with honestly throughout the board, without regard to feelings.(not that we have to be mean spirited)


----------



## Bender

Not bad Sev You should consider 2 coats at least down low on the sides where water damage is more likely.

P.S. I've painted a hell of a lot of bedrooms for 200.00


----------



## [email protected]

ProWallGuy said:


> I couldn't agree more. Those of you who feel he is undercutting "real painters", I got news for you. There are a million more just like him out there, and we have no way of telling them that they are doing it all wrong. Everyone out there started off differently. I'm sure some were better off than others in the beginning, but we all had to be newbies like it or not. At least he is here to learn. Most are too ignorant to even sign onto the internet, or know to seek out help and knowledge. He gets points from me for sticking around and trying to better himself and his job. If he doesn't learn, then he will fail and move on to something else. Maybe I'm just getting old and soft, or maybe I'm trying to redeem myself from all the bad stuff I did when I was younger, but I'd much rather be remembered as the guy who tried to help out the new guys than the guy who berated them into the ground until they wrapped their HVLP hose around their neck and jumped from the barn roof.
> 
> For those of us who have been in this trades for a couple decades, we are in the unique position of being able to help young guys out from making all the same mistakes we did. I sure wish there were forums like this out there when I started out. God knows I botched many decisions along the way. I'm not saying we have to take major time out of our lives to be a mentor, but it sure can't hurt to type out a couple encouraging words and steering someone in the right direction. At least he's an American for Christs sake.
> 
> _*jumps off my soapbox, carry on*_


Good word PWG! Unfortunately as I read other posts beyond your response (quote above), I have come to the conclusion that these guys just don't get it.... A lot of heartless self centeredness in them posts... Sad... 

We cannot genuinely help other newbs or weathered painters if we think of them less than ourselves. Love is: to do unto others as you would do unto yourself. Where's the love ?!


----------



## vermontpainter

[email protected] said:


> Good word PWG! Unfortunately as I read other posts beyond your response (quote above), I have come to the conclusion that these guys just don't get it.... A lot of heartless self centeredness in them posts... Sad...
> 
> We cannot genuinely help another newbs or weathered painters if we think of them less than ourselves. Love is: to do unto others as you would do unto yourself. Where's the love ?!


 
I too think PWG made some really good points. We all started somewhere, and we are all still learning. 

However, I do believe that Osama Bin Laden could come on here looking for information to start OBL Afghan Painting, Inc. and people would bash him. Then, sadly, there would be people who would rise to his defense and show him love. 

Thats an outrageous parallel, I know, but the principle holds true. There are people here who jump out of the bushes of lurkdom to bash some of our best contributors when they see the chance. Then, they will defend someone who calls everyone here retarded...go figure. Its a good thing this is not real life. 

By the way, Jason, send me a message if you want to brainstorm that metal application any further.


----------



## Tonyg

Bender said:


> Not bad Sev You should consider 2 coats at least down low on the sides where water damage is more likely.
> 
> P.S. I've painted a hell of a lot of bedrooms for 200.00


That was TWO rooms any size for $200! They would probably look like hell for that. That as bad as any room for a hunderd dolla!


Sev, read this. http://www.paintquality.com/contractor/newsletters/contNL0208.html

That second coat is not a matter of covering. Mil thickness is your goal. Duration and Aura are the only products that I routinely apply one coat with but even then I still offer the second coat for a longer warranty.

You can't just look the part. There is much more to painting then - well, painting. Start researching everything you are using and everything you are doing. There is a better way and better product for everything. 

Although I agree that the guys have been pretty hard on ya, you are essentially going into the marketplace as a hack - someone inexperienced and underpriced. 

My advice would be to do a really really good job every time, charge market rates, and develope a reputation as you get experience. You don't have to undercut every reputable contractor in your area just to get started. Doing so will get you no respect here and honestly, your customers really won't respect you either. The reason the HO probably hired you is that he knows you can't glaze the windows professionally and the other contractor probably priced the job accordingly - meaning working ontop of slate for pressure washing, prep, priming, and at least one finish coat was way more that what you charged. So, you see, not only is the HO taking advantage of you but you probably did take work away from a professional.


----------



## vermontpainter

That right there is the best advice anyone has offered yet, Sev. Print it out and post it at your desk. If you dont have a desk, get one. (my best advice).


----------



## Nathan

Folks, if you have a problem with someone then just ignore the thread... but don't start cutting on the guy. 

Some of you guys need to read our Posting Rules again... especially the part "Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PaintTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned."

Keeping threads on topic wouldn't be a bad idea either. Some of you guys are funny but your turning this site into a circus instead of a serious trade site.

Thanks.


----------



## Nathan

Tonyg.... thanks for giving good advise!


----------



## vermontpainter

Nathan

Those are areas we need to work on, for sure. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mistcoat

seversonspainting said:


> really whats purpose of whites. Blue jeans work just as well.


Apart from the fact that you don't get crap over your clothes during your working day and have many pockets for tools that you will use, Sev. Overalls also serve the purpose of making you look like a proper painter and not a chancer and :jester:



tsunamicontract said:


> its not about how well they cover your a$$. Whites are the uniform of a painter. You wouldn't don't see the people checking you out at Home Depot wearing police uniforms do you? They have to wear certain cloths with their HD apron.


Exactomundi, Tsunami.
I appreciate our two countries are different, but a painter needs to turn up in whites. No whites, no work (over in the UK especially). If you have no whites on you're classed as a "Tosher" - which is not a nice term for a pro painter to have thrown at him. Brushes at 5 paces for that comment my friend!!! 



[email protected] said:


> As for painters whites... that is just another tale of a story. I hate whites and Behr paint but yet I am a professional painter like the rest around here. Don't let Tsunami pull your leg so hard... :thumbsup: Painters whites are for hard core old schoolers (generally)... As long as you enjoy what you wear and you can make money at the same time, who really cares! *- If a "so called" painter turned up at my house to work without overalls(which would never happen), he would be turned away before one brush came out of his van. "Tosher"!!!*
> 
> Have you ever seen a pic on this site that I posted with me wearing whites? Nope. You will never see it either. I enjoy my bluejean shorts and a nice Old Navy Polo or the green Nike polo that SW sells. *- You must be one of those "Toshers" I am talking about Jason. If you can piss you can paint, types. Not professional looking. I wouldn't turn up to police my town not in uniform. Even the muppets at McDonalds have a uniform. Might be educated deralicts, but at least they look good and all the same, representing what/who they are. Sorry for ranting here, my friend :whistling2:*
> 
> You do business the way you want to and we will do business the way we want to. You'll serve the people we won't or can't and we'll serve the people you won't or can't. *-You'll end up with the cream of the crap then, while white wearers will get the cream of the crop!!!* :yes: :thumbsup:


mistcoat(UK)


----------



## NEPS.US

Happy-Happy, Joy-Joy

Everything is wonderful, all of you make wonderful contributions. (except Jason)

A-Hole NEPS has left the building............


----------



## [email protected]

Nathan said:


> Folks, if you have a problem with someone then just ignore the thread... but don't start cutting on the guy.
> 
> Some of you guys need to read our Posting Rules again... especially the part "Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PaintTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned."
> 
> Keeping threads on topic wouldn't be a bad idea either. Some of you guys are funny but your turning this site into a circus instead of a serious trade site.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Nathan, but maybe some here missed this.... 

So, I'll Bump it...


----------



## JNLP

Yeah around here you pretty much get tossed in with the hacks, druggies, or non-pro painters when not wearing whites. Khakis are acceptable with some companies also.


----------



## Formulator

As an outside opinion on this. You guys are trolling sev. He seems like he genuinely wants to do a good job and all of this beating on him is probably discouraging. I'm sure all of you, at some point or another, didn't know what you were doing. Remember those times and give strong, firm advice instead of "LOL WHAT A HACK!"

I'm on everyone's side here, but common human decency and somewhat of a "brotherhood" in the profession has been thrown out the window in this case. None of you are "better" than sev and nobody here is "better" than anyone else and we all need to remember that.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

We'll I after reading all the insight that everyone has gave on this thread. I had to go out on my deck and ponder. So I got the best cigar I have sat in my pondering chair and pondered........
After my cigar was smoked I thought two things
1. That was a great smoke.
2. A PAINTER NOT WEARING WHITES. Why would a painter not wear them? Its not about your fashion or if your comfortable or not. Its about professionalism. The fact is if two painters showed up for a bid one wearing clean whites the other wearing blue jeans and a colored shirt. Which is more likely to get the job? If you are more professional than the other guy you will be more likely to get the job and the one that wasn't won't even be given the chance to show his or her painting skills, whether they are good or not.

As far as name calling here I believe I have gotten caught up in it as well. So if any one has been ofended I apologize.


----------



## bikerboy

Dave Mac said:


> :thumbsup::notworthy::thumbup:
> are you the same guys that used to take lunch money from the little kids at school, quote]
> 
> I have a feeling that some of them were on the giving rather than receiving end of the lunch money thing.


----------



## NEPS.US

I'll admit that things have got a bit out of hand but this site seems to have turned into a place for wanna-be contractors or a beginers guide for how to run a painting company. I'm serious about a seperate space for newbies and the how to price guys. They can all swim around in there and if a pro wants to jump in and help they can. Some of the "so called pro's" dont even know how to refinish a deck. If someone here is going to get their panties in a bunch over a few comments how the hell are they going to survive in the business world. I guess my expectations are too high.


----------



## vermontpainter

This is an example of the lawlessness that lurks under the thin veneer of any society (Golding) and the internet strips the veneer. 

The problem, NEPS, is even if there were two different sites, not Sev, but someone like Sev, would go to the site you were on. Even if by accident. And then you would be REAL mad.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Ive been told I'm a pro, and I don't know how to refinish a deck. :no:

You can't leave now Neps, I was looking forward to you spanking me in fantasy football. :yes:


----------



## bikerboy

NEPS.US said:


> this site seems to have turned serious. if a pro wants to jump in and help, someone here is going to get panties. my expectations are too high.


​


----------



## vermontpainter

Call me a hijacker or a post *****, but there are some cases where a hijacking can be forgiven. I would like to suggest that we refocus some of the energies that have been directed toward Sev (both his supporters and his torturers) on collectively pooling our resources and finding out just what the hell ever happened to Ken Fenner. I have missed him, and I believe the site has as well.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> I too think PWG made some really good points. We all started somewhere, and we are all still learning.



I think the point most who are criticizing is that he should work for someone else first and learn, then go out on his own. I think most reputable guys had done that.

We get a lot of guys who say they want to start a painting biz cause they have some money and come here looking for advice, most guys say hire the correct people first and learn... 

I am tired of most people thinking that "anyone can run a painting biz" and that goes for more then just sev.

Bottom line if your not completely 100% sure of your skills you should be working for someone first...


----------



## bikerboy

MAK-Deco said:


> I am tired of most people thinking that "anyone can run a painting biz" and that goes for more then just sev.
> 
> Bottom line if your not completely 100% sure of your skills you should be working for someone first...


True Dat! :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US

ProWallGuy said:


> Ive been told I'm a pro, and I don't know how to refinish a deck. :no:
> 
> *But your not charging to refinsh decks ....unless they have a 80' mural of Tom Brady on them!*
> 
> You can't leave now Neps, I was looking forward to you spanking me in fantasy football. :yes:


I havent left yet ...when I do there will be some serious fireworks. You will deleting alot. I have a draft tonight and will get our draft ready for next week......wens night?


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> I havent left yet ...when I do there will be some serious fireworks. You will deleting alot. I have a draft tonight and will get our draft ready for next week......wens night?


Did you send out emails yet???


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> I havent left yet ...when I do there will be some serious fireworks. You will deleting alot. I have a draft tonight and will get our draft ready for next week......wens night?


 
Attaboy...be yourself no matter what they say!


----------



## NEPS.US

MAK-Deco said:


> I think the point most who are criticizing is that he should work for someone else first and learn, then go out on his own. I think most reputable guys had done that.
> 
> We get a lot of guys who say they want to start a painting biz cause they have some money and come here looking for advice, most guys say hire the correct people first and learn...
> 
> I am tired of most people thinking that "anyone can run a painting biz" and that goes for more then just sev.
> 
> Bottom line if your not completely 100% sure of your skills you should be working for someone first...


You right as usual Mak. I guess I've been frustrated with some of the quality of posters lately and poke too much fun at them. 

.......I never took a lunch money nor did I ever had mine taken.


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> Bottom line if your not completely 100% sure of your skills you should be working for someone first...


This should be posted at the door. And skills refers to alot more than being able to do a room in 3.5 hours.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> This should be posted at the door. And skills refers to alot more than being able to do a room in 3.5 hours.


I agree totally...


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> The fact is if two painters showed up for a bid one wearing clean whites the other wearing blue jeans and a colored shirt. Which is more likely to get the job? If you are more professional than the other guy you will be more likely to get the job and the one that wasn't won't even be given the chance to show his or her painting skills, whether they are good or not.


Whites are not what makes a painter. My clothes don't do the job. My skills and knowledge of the trade will get me the work I need. To think you have to where whites to be professional is a myth. I have never showed up in whites to do a bid and I am still in business 8 years later... It's not what you wear it's how your able to sell yourself that gets you the job. 



Formulator said:


> As an outside opinion on this. You guys are trolling sev. He seems like he genuinely wants to do a good job and all of this beating on him is probably discouraging. I'm sure all of you, at some point or another, didn't know what you were doing. Remember those times and give strong, firm advice instead of "LOL WHAT A HACK!"
> 
> I'm on everyone's side here, but common human decency and somewhat of a "brotherhood" in the profession has been thrown out the window in this case. None of you are "better" than sev and nobody here is "better" than anyone else and we all need to remember that.


Good word!


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> I think the point most who are criticizing is that he should work for someone else first and learn, then go out on his own. I think most reputable guys had done that.
> 
> I am tired of most people thinking that "anyone can run a painting biz" and that goes for more then just sev.
> 
> Bottom line if your not completely 100% sure of your skills you should be working for someone first...


"Mak know's Best". The new sitcom for PT! 

My feeling on all this is pretty simple. men have EGO'S. The painting trade is undervalued by society for whatever reason. We know that owning a painting company is not easy and much harder than most realize. This combo can generate animosity toward fellow painters who represent a stereotype that society has placed on trades in general. Be proud of your work if it is deserving, and try not to worry about others who may represent someone's stereotype of our trade. Cater to the correct customer and you will not have to worry about folks like S.........


----------



## seversonspainting

I am just sitting here soaking up all the wisdom every is saying.

Some have good points. and Some well, I rather not say.

But away, I will post more pics of my work on the barn later. I have to give a bid tomorrow after work so I hope I get. Oh wait, I might not since I have no whites. O well. Get to bid on a 2-story house with a big deck. Can't wait. I seen pics of the house from the e-mail he sent me. There some nice $$$$ there.


----------



## JNLP

[email protected] said:


> Whites are not what makes a painter. My clothes don't do the job. My skills and knowledge of the trade will get me the work I need. To think you have to where whites to be professional is a myth. I have never showed up in whites to do a bid and I am still in business 8 years later... It's not what you wear it's how your able to sell yourself that gets you the job.


Knowledge of the trade? You don't even know the trades uniform. Don't sit here & try to change the facts simply because you disagree with them. It's insulting.

Do you NEED whites? Ofcourse not. You can paint naked if you wanted. Will you be frowned upon though by others including homeowners? Probably. Doesn't mean you won't get work. Just means you look alot less professional than the guy who showed up looking like a painter resulting in possibly losing that job. Ohhh but you got skills & talk the talk, right? Reality check... You're not the only decent painter out there. There are others who have skills, talk the talk, have the same price, but look like an actual painter. So when it comes to picking & choosing who you think they pick? Then they give you some BS reason they can't use you so they don't hurt your feelings. When you want to grow it's not always about your knowledge of painting, but knowledge of image, and that is a selling fact. Just look at Behr paint if you don't believe that.

Also not only about what you sell, but what others see. If I see a guy in cut off blue jeans painting the house to my left, and a guy in whites painting the house to the right, I'm not even going to look at the left guys truck & try to read the number. Comes off as a another tradesman or hack thinking he can do what painters do for a quick buck on the side.

Not starting an arguement here or telling you you shouldn't do what you do. If it works for you then great. I just disagree with telling people they'll get far doing what you do when in reality it could affect them greatly. Maybe not where you live, but around here it most definately will.


----------



## Dave Mac

I prefer Kakis, my self, I think they make you look more professional then whites. And they are cheaper if you buy them at goodwill, or by bulk on line. I prefer for my guys not to look like common painters, but elite well groomed craftsmen in our company uniform.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I am a whites guy true in and out, I do have to say that larger companies have an estimator and I am sure he does not show up in whites... I have no problem with estimating in street cloths especially if its after work hours and had a chance to clean up a little. More then not I am swinging by a job on the way home and will be in whites. I do try and stay with clean whites. (not new)

I do have outside whites that are certainly a little less desirable and usually get pitched after the season is over...


----------



## MAK-Deco

Dave Mac said:


> I prefer Kakis, my self, I think they make you look more professional then whites. And they are cheaper if you buy them at goodwill, or by bulk on line. I prefer for my guys not to look like common painters, but elite well groomed craftsmen in our company uniform.


I have don't have a problem with that Dave... But funny tho there's a group of teachers who paint exteriors in a few towns we work in and they wear fancy khakis and they have been labeled by the real contractors as the "khaki painters" every contractor knows them by that name.


----------



## Dave Mac

wow must be a big group of teachers, to be known all over Chicago, lol

You can buy kahkis dirt cheap by bulk


----------



## painttofish

I like high thigh cutoff blue jeans, steel toed boots, wife beater, camo hat with super custom curve. You already know my co name "Sh!tfire Coatings".


----------



## [email protected]

JNLP said:


> Maybe not where you live, but around here it most definately will.


That must be it. Perhaps if I were in the east or mid states or in the UK and was desperate to get a job and knew if I didn't wear whites I wouldn't get that job, then maybe I might submit to this dictatorship of the trade in that area. But! Since I am not desperate, don't live there and I land 1 out of 2-3 jobs... I'll keep on keep-n on.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

Dave Mac said:


> wow must be a big group of teachers, to be known all over Chicago, lol
> 
> You can buy kahkis dirt cheap by bulk


Ha ha not all over just a few towns we do lot of exteriors in... I think one of the teachers live in that area so they blanket it with flyers and such right before they get out for the year... I am sure they are happy with one or two big exteriors...


----------



## tsunamicontract

I feel that Sev does not try to benefit and grow from the advice he does get. That is my problem with the whole Sev situation. He spends too much time typing crap that doesn't even make sense. When I first joined the site I started reading every post I could that seemed useful and relevant. Sev does not take that approach. I have tried to give him advice but he does not listen. This makes it easy to just start raggin on him.

And yes jason, your white do not give you the ability to paint, but they make you look professional while doing it. thats what counts.

I tried khakis and they just looked dirty so fast.


----------



## Formulator

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Looks pretty good, is it krylon?
> 
> Just kidding.


 
Nah... Krylon doesn't hide.... truth.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> I have tried to give him advice but he does not listen.


Advice is only good if it is relevant to the listener. No one has to listen to it. The best advice is the advice asked for, because then the person is interested and it is relevant. If you give advice not having been asked of it, then you could possible offend a person and they will not listen.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

[email protected] said:


> I land 1 out of 2-3 jobs... I'll keep on keep-n on.... :thumbsup:


May be you could get 3 out of 4 jobs if you were to wear whites. I am not saying the whites is what makes your business. In fact I didn't wear whites for 5 years because i was running a 200 guy operation. I was out estimating, problem solving and being in meetings 2 to 3 times a day. I was dealing with buisness people that wanted to deal with buisness people. But my guys, from the preper to the foreman were requierd to wear whites and if they didnt they didn't work for me. I am not putting you down or think you will not make it if one does not wear whites. BUT it is what it is you look more profesional if you and/or your guys show up in clean whites.​


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> May be you could get 3 out of 4 jobs if you were to wear whites.​




 No thanks!​


----------



## Nathan

NEPS.US said:


> Happy-Happy, Joy-Joy
> 
> Everything is wonderful, all of you make wonderful contributions. (except Jason)
> 
> A-Hole NEPS has left the building............


I really wasn't trying to point out any one person. I think it's an overall attitude and it can be felt here, on ContractorTalk.com and on some of the other sites. 

I just don't want this to be a site where people are afraid to ask questions because they get jumped on. To me these forums are a place to come and learn for everyone ... newbies and veterans as long as they are professionals in the trade. If a new guy comes and posts what you view as a stupid statement then that's the perfect time to help educate them. If you don't feel like helping than skip that thread. 
I just think this site should be about building each other up and helping improve the trade in general.


For the comment I made about keeping threads on topic let me explain it this way. I have a very short attention span and when I start reading a thread that I'm interested in and then it goes off with random posts and inside jokes between posts I get bored and move on to another thread. That's not good in my mind and it robs the site of a good discussion. 
I'm totally fine with off topic banter but I think it should be done in the off topic area if possible. I'm fine with things every now and then but sometimes it's 5 posts on topic and then three pages of inside jokes. 

Hope that makes sense and hope I don't drive anyone away. I'm just trying to find the best balance for a great site.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

[email protected] said:


> No thanks!
> [/left]


 little minds little minds:no:


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> little minds little minds:no:


My response was more geared to the idea that if I am getting 3 out of 4 jobs then my pricing isn't right. 1 out of 2-3 is comfortable and all I need. I am closer to 1 out of 2 and am working to 1 out of 3. When I get to the latter, then I think my pricing will be good and competitive. It's not really about little minds... it's about how much work load I want for the business I am running. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

[email protected] said:


> My response was more geared to the idea that if I am getting 3 out of 4 jobs then my pricing isn't right. 1 out of 2-3 is comfortable and all I need. I am closer to 1 out of 2 and am working to 1 out of 3. When I get to the latter, then I think my pricing will be good and competitive. It's not really about little minds... it's about how much work load I want for the business I am running. :thumbsup:


as i said little minds:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Nathan said:


> I really wasn't trying to point out any one person. I think it's an overall attitude and it can be felt here, on ContractorTalk.com and on some of the other sites.
> 
> I just don't want this to be a site where people are afraid to ask questions because they get jumped on. To me these forums are a place to come and learn for everyone ... newbies and veterans as long as they are professionals in the trade. If a new guy comes and posts what you view as a stupid statement then that's the perfect time to help educate them. If you don't feel like helping than skip that thread.
> I just think this site should be about building each other up and helping improve the trade in general.
> 
> 
> For the comment I made about keeping threads on topic let me explain it this way. I have a very short attention span and when I start reading a thread that I'm interested in and then it goes off with random posts and inside jokes between posts I get bored and move on to another thread. That's not good in my mind and it robs the site of a good discussion.
> I'm totally fine with off topic banter but I think it should be done in the off topic area if possible. I'm fine with things every now and then but sometimes it's 5 posts on topic and then three pages of inside jokes.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and hope I don't drive anyone away. I'm just trying to find the best balance for a great site.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


why then are your own mods dissing people here?


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> as i said little minds:yes:


Perhaps you could PM me as to what you mean so that we don't derail this topic any more than it is.... :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> why then are your own mods dissing people here?


I been wondering the same thing....


----------



## MAK-Deco

Nathan said:


> I really wasn't trying to point out any one person. I think it's an overall attitude and it can be felt here, on ContractorTalk.com and on some of the other sites.
> 
> I just don't want this to be a site where people are afraid to ask questions because they get jumped on. To me these forums are a place to come and learn for everyone ... newbies and veterans as long as they are professionals in the trade. If a new guy comes and posts what you view as a stupid statement then that's the perfect time to help educate them. If you don't feel like helping than skip that thread.
> I just think this site should be about building each other up and helping improve the trade in general.
> 
> 
> For the comment I made about keeping threads on topic let me explain it this way. I have a very short attention span and when I start reading a thread that I'm interested in and then it goes off with random posts and inside jokes between posts I get bored and move on to another thread. That's not good in my mind and it robs the site of a good discussion.
> I'm totally fine with off topic banter but I think it should be done in the off topic area if possible. I'm fine with things every now and then but sometimes it's 5 posts on topic and then three pages of inside jokes.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and hope I don't drive anyone away. I'm just trying to find the best balance for a great site.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:



Nathan I agree with your statement, but in response sometimes its hard to distinguish a newbie from a diy'er and sometimes there even one in the same. If someone here has a day job unrelated to the painting industry and then moonlights after work as "paint contractor" I don't think that's fair for to the guys busting there but on a daily basis to survive out there. The moon lighter is bound to get bashed...

Guys like that shouldn't get the respect as guys who are contractors or even painters working for contracotrs, my two cents. This site I thought was for painters? contractors? and even industry related guys... (they know who they are) Moonlighters are no different then Homeowners or DIY'ers looking for advice...


----------



## ProWallGuy

ewingpainting.net said:


> why then are your own mods dissing people here?





Ja[email protected] said:


> I been wondering the same thing....


Please point out where this has happened. :blink:


----------



## Nathan

ewingpainting.net said:


> why then are your own mods dissing people here?





[email protected] said:


> I been wondering the same thing....


Like I said... this wasn't in response to any one person. I think it's a great reminder to everyone including myself.

We can look at the rules of who can join if you like and try to nail down something that weeds out more people but either way I think we should be nice about it. 

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Nathan

ProWallGuy said:


> Please point out where this has happened. :blink:


Yea, I missed it to but either way it's a general statement.


----------



## tsunamicontract

[email protected] said:


> Advice is only good if it is relevant to the listener. No one has to listen to it. The best advice is the advice asked for, because then the person is interested and it is relevant. If you give advice not having been asked of it, then you could possible offend a person and they will not listen.


your best post yet Jason :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Nathan said:


> Yea, I missed it to but either way it's a general statement.


Just the fact that the Mods have allowed the meanness is just as guilty as doing it themselves.

Nath, I just figured this is just how it is here. Your core people here are cruel and what is worse is I joined in. Everyone has their own experiences, some in deck refinshing, some in repaints, some in new res and some none at all. But each person has his or her way that derived from ones experiences. Whether one wears whites or one sprays the other rolls, we all have valid points.


----------



## Bender

LOL! This is like a bad night of drinking with friends/family!
First theres a question, then an argument, then a fight. Then everybody crys, kisses and hugs, apologizes and drinks til the next question.

Oh Boy:blink:


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just the fact that the Mods have allowed the meanness is just as guilty as doing it themselves.
> 
> Nath, I just figured this is just how it is here. Your core people here are cruel and what is worse is I joined in. Everyone has their own experiences, some in deck refinshing, some in repaints, some in new res and some none at all. But each person has his or her way that derived from ones experiences. Whether one wears whites or one sprays the other rolls, we all have valid points.


 
Ok, this is getting blown out of proportion. The Severson phenomenon was a bit unusual from the day it began. There was speculation from the get go that this could not be a real person, must be a spoof. I think Sev would agree that he rode the wave of his instant popularity and played along good naturedly for a while. Lately it got a bit ugly, and the antics turned a little sharper edged.

People here are not cruel. Impatient, critical, honest and unlikely to sugarcoat things? Absolutely. Lets not take the recent Sev scenario and start making broad generalizations about members. NEPS is perhaps our most outspoken member. I personally respect him for his honesty. It is often not what people are prepared to receive, but I have lots of contact with him outside of this forum and I can assure you that he is one of hardest working, accomplished and professional people here. He is also a great guy. Not to single him out, but there are alot of people jumping in here trashing the regular contributors and weilding the moral compass all of a sudden. 

How about if some of you guys start contributing more and make this place what you think it should be instead of just jumping in when there is some drama?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, this is getting blown out of proportion. The Severson phenomenon was a bit unusual from the day it began. There was speculation from the get go that this could not be a real person, must be a spoof. I think Sev would agree that he rode the wave of his instant popularity and played along good naturedly for a while. Lately it got a bit ugly, and the antics turned a little sharper edged.
> 
> People here are not cruel. Impatient, critical, honest and unlikely to sugarcoat things? Absolutely. Lets not take the recent Sev scenario and start making broad generalizations about members. NEPS is perhaps our most outspoken member. I personally respect him for his honesty. It is often not what people are prepared to receive, but I have lots of contact with him outside of this forum and I can assure you that he is one of hardest working, accomplished and professional people here. He is also a great guy. Not to single him out, but there are alot of people jumping in here trashing the regular contributors and weilding the moral compass all of a sudden.
> 
> How about if some of you guys start contributing more and make this place what you think it should be instead of just jumping in when there is some drama?


I agree with the whole Sev deal. But I have to say when one does jump in, that one is jumped all over by the vet's in the group. Like one needs to prove themselves or they don't get respect from the vet's. Give it up man! If you don't agree what one is saying then post your thoughts without the meanness or just ignore it all together. We don't need all the crap. I'm glad NEPs is straight up but one can be straight up without the freak show!!


----------



## mistcoat

[email protected] said:


> Whites are not what makes a painter. My clothes don't do the job. My skills and knowledge of the trade will get me the work I need. To think you have to where whites to be professional is a myth. I have never showed up in whites to do a bid and I am still in business 8 years later... It's not what you wear it's how your able to sell yourself that gets you the job.


Jason
I would not dream of turning up at someones house to price up a job. That is bad news too. Whites are for work areas not bidding/pricing.

It's not as you put it have to wear whites to be a pro, it's more of making a good impression.
Setting yourself out from the rest. You don't see good mechanics in ordinary clothes, they have overalls. 
What would you think if your Army/Navy etc, never wore uniforms? 

Aaaanyway, I guess everyone could argue all day/night. As long as you're happy and keeping your brushes moving and putting more zeros in your bank acct. all is good :thumbsup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, this is getting blown out of proportion. The Severson phenomenon was a bit unusual from the day it began. There was speculation from the get go that this could not be a real person, must be a spoof. I think Sev would agree that he rode the wave of his instant popularity and played along good naturedly for a while. Lately it got a bit ugly, and the antics turned a little sharper edged.
> 
> People here are not cruel. Impatient, critical, honest and unlikely to sugarcoat things? Absolutely. Lets not take the recent Sev scenario and start making broad generalizations about members. NEPS is perhaps our most outspoken member. I personally respect him for his honesty. It is often not what people are prepared to receive, but I have lots of contact with him outside of this forum and I can assure you that he is one of hardest working, accomplished and professional people here. He is also a great guy. Not to single him out, but there are alot of people jumping in here trashing the regular contributors and weilding the moral compass all of a sudden.
> 
> How about if some of you guys start contributing more and make this place what you think it should be instead of just jumping in when there is some drama?



Nicely put Scott...


----------



## mistcoat

[email protected] said:


> That must be it. Perhaps if I were in the east or mid states or in the UK and was desperate to get a job and knew if I didn't wear whites I wouldn't get that job, then maybe I might submit to this dictatorship of the trade in that area. But! Since I am not desperate, don't live there and I land 1 out of 2-3 jobs... I'll keep on keep-n on.... :thumbsup:


Desperate, Jason... Desperate!!!!

Do me a bloody favour mate. Oh Stop my sides are splittin'. 
How am I being desperate by looking like a respectable tradesman???

You wouldn't even get a job here in the UK without whites (I appreciate that you'd probably never come here for work anyway), but if you did I do believe that p'raps it would be you who would be desperate to get a job.

But as you say, keep on keepin on.... getting the Cream of the Crap.(Thumbs up, smiley winky thing)!!!

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter

The whites look professional. What matters is to be professional, whites or not. Not sure I could do the cutoff jeans thing. I have a thing about that and sweat pants on jobs. Looks ghetto. But then, here's me in action...I am not going to voted best dressed member, ever. I do ok though.


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> The whites look professional. What matters is to be professional, whites or not. Not sure I could do the cutoff jeans thing. I have a thing about that and sweat pants on jobs. Looks ghetto. But then, here's me in action...I am not going to voted best dressed member, ever. I do ok though.


With the highest respect in the world to you Verm and anyone else who doesn't wear whites...

That picture to me, looks like a carpenter has thought "Hey, I installed these beams, so I can get away with picking up a cheapo brush and oil these beams myself. I'll pocket the money and stuff the pro painter."

Could even look like the HO is doing the job himself or the local fireman who does a bit of cash work skipping out the IRS. 

e.g. My Mum would rather get a job done cheap by a hack than pay a proper tradesman, and your picture is what I'd expect to see if I turned up at her house. Again, the greatest respect to you good sir! You dress how you see fit to represent your profession.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> The whites look professional. What matters is to be professional, whites or not. Not sure I could do the cutoff jeans thing. I have a thing about that and sweat pants on jobs. Looks ghetto. But then, here's me in action...I am not going to voted best dressed member, ever. I do ok though.


p.s Verm.

I got some bigger brushes if you want to borrow them :whistling2::notworthy:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter

mistcoat said:


> p.s Verm.
> 
> I got some bigger brushes if you want to borrow them :whistling2::notworthy:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


 
Wow, you must be really good with a brush if you would cut that upper molding with penetrating oil into the drywall ceiling with a bigger brush. 

And, on the attire, the proof is in the pudding. We sell good pudding and alot of it. Thats what I love about this place. It keeps me in check. There are way smarter, better dressed and more talented people here than I. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bikerboy

mistcoat said:


> p.s Verm.
> 
> I got some bigger brushes if you want to borrow them :whistling2::notworthy:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> Wow, you must be really good with a brush if you would cut that upper molding with penetrating oil into the drywall ceiling with a bigger brush.
> 
> *Yep* :thumbsup:
> 
> And, on the attire, the proof is in the pudding. We sell good pudding and alot of it. Thats what I love about this place. It keeps me in check. There are way smarter, better dressed and more talented people here than I. *- And me.* Thanks for the tips. *- No tips just offering you my brushes *


Hope we all don't have a big bust up tho over overalls :tank:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, this is getting blown out of proportion. The Severson phenomenon was a bit unusual from the day it began. There was speculation from the get go that this could not be a real person, must be a spoof. I think Sev would agree that he rode the wave of his instant popularity and played along good naturedly for a while. Lately it got a bit ugly, and the antics turned a little sharper edged.
> 
> People here are not cruel. Impatient, critical, honest and unlikely to sugarcoat things? Absolutely. Lets not take the recent Sev scenario and start making broad generalizations about members. NEPS is perhaps our most outspoken member. I personally respect him for his honesty. It is often not what people are prepared to receive, but I have lots of contact with him outside of this forum and I can assure you that he is one of hardest working, accomplished and professional people here. He is also a great guy. Not to single him out, but there are alot of people jumping in here trashing the regular contributors and weilding the moral compass all of a sudden.
> 
> *How about if some of you guys start contributing more and make this place what you think it should be instead of just jumping in when there is some drama*?


 Good Words
I have held back from posting many times because of these type of responses. On the new construction thread I was hitting the new post button like it was a slot machine! Would it pay off or would I be ridiculed? Why do we care what anonymous people think? Because I read your posts and respect many of you. This is a great place, but "none of us are as good as all of us"


----------



## ProWallGuy

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just the fact that the Mods have allowed the meanness is just as guilty as doing it themselves.


Um, whatever.  I 'allowed' it because:

A. I have a job and a life and didn't have time to babysit that thread.
B. I assumed you 'professionals' would sooner or later shame yourself into acting 'professional'.


----------



## vermontpainter

ProWallGuy said:


> Um, whatever.  I 'allowed' it because:
> 
> A. I have a job and a life and didn't have time to babysit that thread.
> B. I assumed you 'professionals' would sooner or later shame yourself into acting 'professional'.


And thats what it comes down to. There have been one or two threads (sev) that went crazy. Other than that, things are fine. You guys are underappreciated and it pisses me off that some holier than thou jackass would have the nards to throw a comment like that. Thats worse than the sev crap. Grow up.


----------



## bikerboy

ProWallGuy said:


> .
> B. I assumed you 'professionals' would sooner or later shame yourself into acting 'professional'.


Speaking strictly for myself, I have no shame! :no:


----------



## NEPS.US

I understand that two Sev threads went way out of control and I was the ring leader in it but you have to look at the originator of the thread. This is suppose to be a forum for Professional Painting Contractor's (see above) and when the regular contributors here get bombarded with the same "how do you price this" and "look at my crappy job" pics and "I'm doing a job wrong, want to brag about it and ignore all positive advice" thread it gets tiresome and it becomes a joke thread. 

I agree that the foolishness needs to stop and will be the first one to put a hault to it but if the new attitude by Nathan and the Mods is the same as PWG's last post then I'm out of here. I'm honest and will never sugar coat my feelings. Wrong is wrong. Stupid is stupid. I call them as I see them. You can put lipstick on a pig but is still aint Jessica Simpson.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I am speaking straight up just like some of your buddies here.
You just don't like what I said because it challenges you. I am not blaming the mods, but the mods do need to take responsibility to make sure every one is respecting the rules.

If you think that it was just a couple of Sev threads then your in denial. I have seen many threads where people were mistreated. And the mods would post in same threads of them making them just as guilty. People who throw their holier than thou comment out their are just giving an excuse why they don't have to change.

With no shame!


----------



## Bender

> but the mods do need to take responsibility to make sure every one is respecting the rules.


LOL Sorry Ewing, that sounds so California:jester: It is my humble opinion that the poster needs to take responsibility.
No offence :thumbsup:


----------



## Formulator

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, this is getting blown out of proportion. The Severson phenomenon was a bit unusual from the day it began. There was speculation from the get go that this could not be a real person, must be a spoof. I think Sev would agree that he rode the wave of his instant popularity and played along good naturedly for a while. Lately it got a bit ugly, and the antics turned a little sharper edged.
> 
> People here are not cruel. Impatient, critical, honest and unlikely to sugarcoat things? Absolutely. Lets not take the recent Sev scenario and start making broad generalizations about members. NEPS is perhaps our most outspoken member. I personally respect him for his honesty. It is often not what people are prepared to receive, but I have lots of contact with him outside of this forum and I can assure you that he is one of hardest working, accomplished and professional people here. He is also a great guy. Not to single him out, but there are alot of people jumping in here trashing the regular contributors and weilding the moral compass all of a sudden.
> 
> How about if some of you guys start contributing more and make this place what you think it should be instead of just jumping in when there is some drama?


 
Vermont,

You are very knowledgeable and I think we all respect you for that, but you can be a jerk sometimes when things aren't exactly how you like. You were a jerk to me when I first got here and I think you can admit that. Rationalize it whatever way you like, but you were and it turned me off when all I wanted to do was bring some value to and also learn from this forum. Maybe tone it down a bit when people first start out because you have jumped on just about every single new poster, including myself, since I have been following this place. 

Maybe a mission statement is in order for this place... something along the lines of: We will try to promote professional painting and coating advice blah blah blah... you all get the point. It would have to be something simple that nobody will forget and is easily kept in mind when all of us make our posts.


----------



## vermontpainter

Formulator said:


> Vermont,
> 
> Maybe tone it down a bit when people first start out because you have jumped on just about every single new poster, including myself, since I have been following this place.


Form

Here is part of the problem. People are taking isolated incidents, and applying them to everything. 

Yes, in your case, I and others pressed you when you showed up under a cloak of undercover secrecy. Your introduction was very flawed. You came back the next day with a more proper introduction. and everything was fine. The responsibility is on the new member to present themself properly by way of Introduction. Go back through the archives and read your first few posts. You may find that I was less a jerk than you were an odd introducer of yourself. 

Pinnacle was another that had an unusual way of presenting himself. He admitted as much in a post yesterday. He came on strong with unconventional ideas about business practices. Turns out thats just who he is. He is modeling himself after out of the box thinkers like Bill Gates. Thats cool.

Sev was Sev. Enough said. 

I would encourage you to send me a list of other new members that I have "been a jerk" to so that I can go make amends. I dont think you will find a very long list, Form. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Bender said:


> LOL Sorry Ewing, that sounds so California:jester: It is my humble opinion that the poster needs to take responsibility.
> No offence :thumbsup:


We have! :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I just want to throw a quick thank you out there to the mods and posters This place has changed its tune and is more welcomeing to newbies

Great Job Mods!
:thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting

Well, I am finished with one side of the barn and half way done with the back side of the barn.

I think the dormers and the cupolas turned out good.


----------



## seversonspainting

Just thought I would post the barn doors as well. 

These are doors I am working on. Just the upper half, the other paint contractor is doing the bottom. The upper doors are just repaints, HO owner said they are in good condition, so he wanted to repaint and not strip them.

The right doors as the fresh cost of paint at the top.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Are you doing the eaves and fascia?


----------



## seversonspainting

No, HO said he does not want them done yet. I will be talking to HO tomorrow about doing them as they need it as well.

Everything else has to be done by sept. 1 as the HO has a wedding in the barn.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Just thought I would post the barn doors as well.
> 
> These are doors I am working on. Just the upper half, the other paint contractor is doing the bottom. The upper doors are just repaints, HO owner said they are in good condition, so he wanted to repaint and not strip them.
> 
> The right doors as the fresh cost of paint at the top.


Take this sh*tty ass pic. blow it up, frame it and hang it above your bed. You are a wanna be and soon to be a has been.


----------



## seversonspainting

> Take this sh*tty ass pic. blow it up, frame it and hang it above your bed. You are a wanna be and soon to be a has been.


If you have nothing nice to post, then don't post anything at all.


----------



## [email protected]

seversonspainting said:


> If you have nothing nice to post, then don't post anything at all.


I agree Sev, Tim's posts can be rather abrasive at times......


----------



## seversonspainting

Yeah, and lately, his been getting worse. Mainly at me for some reason. Although I don't really care at this point.


----------



## tsunamicontract

huh, Sev, I have never seen barn doors like that before. Thats kind of cool. What do they have to raise and lower them? Why is the whole barn open all the time? Did you not clean the roof? Looking at the dormers, I think it would be almost impossible for all the white to be from you. If you look at the end of the roof lines on the dormers there is white coming off from that, not just around where you powerwashed. But still looks like you left some residue. How did those roof jacks work? Break any slate?


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> ... If you look at the end of the roof lines on the dormers there is white coming off from that, not just around where you powerwashed. But still looks like you left some residue.


Looks like he cleaned it well. I think for the most part you see where the zinc sulfate from the metal valley has kept the moss from growing as it travels down to the roof slate and the true color of the slate is visible (white area). That is the same from under the window area of the dormer.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> What do they have to raise and lower them? Why is the whole barn open all the time?


It looks like them doors are on a rail and can be raised up to shut and down to open...

And how is it that you have come to the conclusion that the barn is open all the time? 

And why do you make Sevs' business your own business? Btw... I think I see some bird crap on that roof too..... 

Good job Sev! Keep up the good work.


----------



## tsunamicontract

[email protected] said:


> It looks like them doors are on a rail and can be raised up to shut and down to open...
> 
> And how is it that you have come to the conclusion that the barn is open all the time?
> 
> And why do you make Sevs' business your own business? Btw... I think I see some bird crap on that roof too.....
> 
> Good job Sev! Keep up the good work.


WOAH! Jason, settle down. Those were honest questions. Not ripping on Sev. The reason I came to that conclusion is because there looks like there are still no windows in the dormers and the barn doors are open. My parents have a large barn and they keep that puppy batten down like a submarine looking for a mine field. And I asked about the door because obviously there are tracks, its a barn door, thats how they are hung but due to the angle and weight of those things gravity will open them rapidly and make them very hard to close, so I was wondering what they have rigged up to close them. I ask not because I think Sev has something to do screwing them up but because I am curious. So why don't you spend less time defending Sev when he needs to learn to take care of himself and wasn't be attacked in the first place and spend more time getting health insurance and not going to church because its for crazy people (sorry that jab was directed at you, but I still felt it was due)


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> (.....but I still felt it was due)


Why?


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> ....spend more time getting health insurance and not going to church because its for crazy people (sorry that jab was directed at you, but I still felt it was due)


BTW... I have explained the health Insurance issue, just because you don't like how I run my homestead doesn't change anything. And for the Church thing... Never said it was for crazy people. 

Basically your jab was very childish. Grow up and be a respectable and responsible man. Help clean up this site of the nonsense you post by not posting it. Please!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I think this Mr. Hyde mode right now


----------



## [email protected]

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think this Mr. Hyde mode right now


:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

timhag said:


> Take this sh*tty ass pic. blow it up, frame it and hang it above your bed. You are a wanna be and soon to be a has been.


There should be a new law just like DWI lets make a law PWI (posting while intoxicated) it will help on the insanity around here.


----------



## seversonspainting

tsunamicontract said:


> huh, Sev, I have never seen barn doors like that before. Thats kind of cool. What do they have to raise and lower them? Why is the whole barn open all the time? Did you not clean the roof? Looking at the dormers, I think it would be almost impossible for all the white to be from you. If you look at the end of the roof lines on the dormers there is white coming off from that, not just around where you powerwashed. But still looks like you left some residue. How did those roof jacks work? Break any slate?



Yeah, I do like the barn doors, I guess that's who people built things in the 90's. But answer your questions, the doors are held closed with a big cement block, weights about 200lbs, this is how the doors stay shut, if I remember I will take pic of it.

No, the doors do not stay open all the time, there just open so its easier to work on them. Otherwise the 28' ladder I am using will not reach the top.

I tried to clean the roof as good as I could. Like I said about the roof before, being the barn is 90+ years old, the paint that was on the dormers and the cupolas stay in one sections, so that's why you still see the white on the roof. There's nothing I can about that.

As for the roof jacks, they are working great. Nop, I haven't broke any more slate. I got smart and put them in between the slate(where on tile meets the other) works slick and the slate stays together.


----------



## seversonspainting

[email protected] said:


> Looks like he cleaned it well. I think for the most part you see where the zinc phosphate from the metal valley has kept the moss from growing as it travels down to the roof slate and the true color of the slate is visible (white area). That is the same from under the window area of the dormer.


Yeah, that's it. Thanks for going the technical way. I like it.

Some spots of more moss then other areas. Like when it rains the water runs one the sides of the dormers (like you see in pic) and this what keeps the slates looking white.


----------



## TooledUp

[email protected] said:


> He is a real painter. Just because he starts his business differently than anyone else doesn't make him less a painter than the rest.


I wouldn't go that far. A real painter is someone properly trained and experienced. I don't have a problem with anyone trying to make a living. I do take issues with people saying they are what they are not. It's the clients that I feel for. They take on a tradesman thinking they're getting a qualified guy and potentially end up with a disaster on their hands that's going to cost them money and heartache.

Giving credit where it's due, sev's took a lot on board from what people have told him here and he's implimenting what he's learned. That's not to say that the next job isn't going to go t!tsup on him though. There's so many things that can go wrong, some that could co$t heap$ of money to put right and may even end up with both him and the clients seriously out of pocket.

Somebody else said in another thread (sorry can't remember who it was at this moment) - Get a job in the trade. Learn through experience and then go on your own.

Anyway, all of that is off topic :whistling2:

sev, the job's looking good. A rope around your waist tied to something firm would probably be a good idea when you're up there lying on the roof using a pressure washer. Eye protection too? :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

seversonspainting said:


> Yeah, that's it. Thanks for going the technical way. I like it.


When I wrote it, it looked funny but for some reason I couldn't figure it out... I meant to say Sulfate (zinc) not phosphate.... I use the stuff all the time for Roof treatment along with Aluminum Sulfate. Anyways.. Your welcome! :thumbsup:


----------

